# Chunkhost's really iffy ads :(



## Francisco (Sep 3, 2013)

I saw this on Reddit just a few minutes ago.

We've been discussing it on IRC but I figured I'd bring it up on here as well.

http://www.reddit.com/comments/1lcxo4/get_a_superfast_cloud_server_with_ssd_hard_drives/

For those at work or just don't care to hit reddit - The title of the AD reads "

Get a super-fast cloud server with SSD hard drives and 8GB of RAM for just $9/month. WHAT?!",

but once you click through you find out that you have to pay *$1400* in setup fees to get this.

The comments are rough to say the least with many people calling them a bait-n-switch (which is true).

The last scheme I saw from these guys was the free VM's but they never stocked very many of them.

Francisco


----------



## kaniini (Sep 3, 2013)

That's totally a bait and switch.  No doubt about it.

I had one of the ChunkHost free VMs for a couple of weeks.  They were okay, but frankly their network was not all that hot.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 3, 2013)

Most comments on any paid promoted Reddit posts are overwhelmingly negative, but in this case it's warranted.


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are huge a%% fees.

Dumbest model ever devised.  Waste of advertising money.

Chunkhost's ad, blows chunks.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 3, 2013)

That is just stupid, who ever thought that would work as an advert campaign and wasted company money should be fired and punched in the face.


----------



## peterw (Sep 3, 2013)

This is not a ad, it is a campain to destroy the image of the company.


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 3, 2013)

The usual bait-and-switch tactic, gonna be bad for business


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe it's not as bad as it seems.... just a new way to do VPS.  It reminds me of purchasing hardware from a provider, then "colocating" with the same provider (for $9/m).  Except it's a VPS...


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it even worth advertising on reddit?


----------



## Lanarchy (Sep 3, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Is it even worth advertising on reddit?


Could be. AdBlock Plus allows their ads by default. So even with ADP, most people will still see them.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got this email from ChunkHost:



> Hi MannDude,
> 
> Last year we had a crazy idea to give out tiny free accounts to anyone who wanted one, without even asking for a credit card.
> 
> ...


----------



## blergh (Sep 3, 2013)

That is lulzy. What did they expect? That people would host pictures of grandma & kittens?


----------



## Tux (Sep 3, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> Is it even worth advertising on reddit?


reddit advertising is useful to reach a certain audience (especially gamers and the working 30-year olds). Otherwise, not much other use.


----------



## Jade (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha I saw MaaanDude's avatar and laughed  :lol:


----------



## MannDude (Sep 3, 2013)

Jade said:


> Haha I saw MaaanDude's avatar and laughed  :lol:


I get bored with avatars. Gotta mix it up a bit. The photo isn't of me, but it very well could be if you didn't know any better.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 3, 2013)

blergh said:


> That is lulzy. What did they expect? That people would host pictures of grandma & kittens?


Yup - the old problem of free hosts.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't think anyone having $1500 would go for that, it could give you a better dedicated server and that too for an year to more and a VPS for several years,  I guess.


----------

